# Fish ID - Pymatuning



## Morrow (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Emerald shiner? Kind of looks like a small alewife. Not sure.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

emerald shiner


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll 3rd emerald shiner.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Bait


----------



## slab nabbit (Aug 18, 2009)

That looks a spot tail shiner to me. The last Pymatuning biologist report showed a higher number of spot tail's than usual were caught in the nets, which was above long term average. Only one wayward emerald showed up. Me thinks its a spot tail.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Black Crappie


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

slab nabbit said:


> That looks a spot tail shiner to me. The last Pymatuning biologist report showed a higher number of spot tail's than usual were caught in the nets, which was above long term average. Only one wayward emerald showed up. Me thinks its a spot tail.


A spot would have a defined spot before the tail...this is an emerald...unless the spot really isn't visible in the picture because the position of the fish...which could be the case, I see something there but can't really tell...you may be right.


----------



## slab nabbit (Aug 18, 2009)

Spot tails can have very faded spot. Some stuff I found even states,
The spot at the end of the tail can be faded in some individuals. I'm pretty sure you can see a
faint spot in the picture.








Plus seeing that they caught over 850 in spring nets, compared to 1 emerald. I'm gonna stay with spot tail ID.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Def appears to be a spottail.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Take note fellas, because that size and color of stickbait is what I’ve been doing great on...
The” ghost “ husky jerk.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

allwayzfishin said:


> Take note fellas, because that size and color of stickbait is what I’ve been doing great on...
> The” ghost “ husky jerk.


Which ghost color?


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

There’s blue, olive, and helsinki ghost on rapalas website but you can have em painted whatever color. I’d go with blue and olive for pymi.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Def a spot tail....the spot itself before the tail you can faintly see.


----------



## bobw06231 (Feb 6, 2014)

Morrow said:


> View attachment 327407


DOBOY "SAMMICH" SARDINE!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

we all agree its a shiner for fish food.
sherman


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...big eye shiner.

Had to lol.

Don


----------



## GreenCarp (Feb 20, 2019)

I agree it's a Spottail. Osmerus is right, the spots are not always very obvious. Th ecurrent edition of the Peterson Fish guide states that the black caudal spot is "... inconspicuous in s. Atlantic drainages and often on large individuals elsewhere". In my experience, the big ones often lack spots (ID can be verified by other means).


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Yes spot tail for sure, have caught a lot of those out of Berlin lately as well as one other kind ofshiner and or open water bait fish. It's a very slender body style like an Emerald with the metallic like scales on the side but has a pointed face and a shovel style bottom jaw is a pin nose shiner they averaged around 2 and 1/2 to 3 and 1/2. I'm going to try them soon on the hook of my jigs in Cleveland. I posted a few pictures they don't come out real good cuz I put some of them in my fish tank


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

yep that's a fish.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Eyegagger said:


> Yes spot tail for sure, have caught a lot of those out of Berlin lately as well as one other kind ofshiner and or open water bait fish. It's a very slender body style like an Emerald with the metallic like scales on the side but has a pointed face and a shovel style bottom jaw is a pin nose shiner they averaged around 2 and 1/2 to 3 and 1/2. I'm going to try them soon on the hook of my jigs in Cleveland. I posted a few pictures they don't come out real good cuz I put some of them in my fish tank


Your looks kinda like a Brooks Silver Side also....


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

warmouth


----------

